# ***Blue Diamond Neocaridina heteropoda***



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

You like? :icon_roll :smile::thumbsup: 

A little background on this shrimp: derived from Chocolate Neos in a breeding pond in Taiwan. Males tend to show more blue because their shells are not as thick as the females. Seems the meat is blue? The majority of the females are jet black in color with a blueish hew. They do breed true according to my source.

Check em out! 










Male









Female - look out Royal Blue Tigers!!! Here comes your Neo counterparts! :biggrin:









Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

Um. Incredible! Blue shrimps are my favorite! I love these.

the addiction continues...


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

So how much did it cost you to get these badboys?


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Wasn't someone else doing a line like this one on here too, called blueberry or something? They used chocolate as well I think.


----------



## sepulvd (Mar 19, 2012)

wow


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Green_Flash said:


> Wasn't someone else doing a line like this one on here too, called blueberry or something? They used chocolate as well I think.


Yeah cookymonster was but he was having some medical issues....dunno if he kept up with the project.


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

It's not nice to tease us shrimp people like that, you know how we are about blue shrimp. Now, it's only fair that you bring them over on your next order so that we can overpopulate our tanks with them


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow... very nice shrimp.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

I. Want. Now.


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)




----------



## zoo minsi (Jan 1, 2006)

wow those are awesome, my wallet is already crying.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

nice shrimp


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

OMG...:drool: Those are beautiful shrimp.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

OMG. My purse just ran and hid.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

$200 a shrimp? First time I think I'd ever pay it. 

When can you get these for us?!?!?


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Sweetness 


- Mumford


----------



## seuadr (Feb 20, 2013)

you might've just pulled me back from starting a SW tank!


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

And I would assume these would be easier to keep than the blue Caridina shrimp species. 

Why so expensive, I want so bad


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

These guys are Neos. Keepin em like any other "cherry" shrimp .

Glad you guys like them. Trying to load up a vid for you guys.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> These guys are Neos. Keepin em like any other "cherry" shrimp .
> 
> Glad you guys like them. Trying to load up a vid for you guys.


Which is good, that means they should breed like crazy so there will be some for sale this summer....right? :icon_wink I'll be happy to put my name on top of the wait list...lol


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Hope I'm not derailing the thread, but I have to say not all Neos are as easy as cherry nowadays.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

+1  Dream rilis come to mind as well as yellows, but dang those are sweet!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

You guys are correct but I'm saying this because I know Chocolates are damn near impossible to kill , and they came from Chocolates.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

I will get them next year when they are coming out of ur ears! Lol!

Hey nick, do you mind PMing me your shrimp sales thread? I have a friend (Sumer koba) that is ready to get bugs, and I think I will get a few crystals to mix in their dna. 

Thanks!


----------



## truong (May 21, 2012)

Finally my dream can come true. Dark blue neos together with my supper tigers.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

truong said:


> Finally my dream can come true. Dark blue neos together with my supper tigers.


That's my plan too. They'll be in my new Mr. Aqua tank I'm putting together.


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

I will own some of these eventually. Once there are more on the market and the price comes down a little. I _can_ technically afford a couple $200 shrimp, but I know I shouldn't lol.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Like any other Neo, these will pop out babies that range between a strip of color spectrum. Some may be dark blue, black, and even dark brown like a high grade Chocolate. 

Check out these iPhone videos I shot this morning:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWYomP5h9Ck

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZR_8NQ2VoA0


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

lol this shrimp did not cost me anywhere near $200. They were actually very affordable for being a new color variant.


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow! I've had a couple of these for months now, they came from a LFS that labelled them as "Blue shrimp"

Mine throw some browns as well as light blues, dark blues, and black blues though.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

speedie i think one of the females is getting knocked up in the second vid lol babies one the way woo hooo


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> lol this shrimp did not cost me anywhere near $200. They were actually very affordable for being a new color variant.


Well then I guess the guy who said $200 was exagerating. Dangit, I didn't need an excuse to want more tanks/shrimp. :icon_lol:

I may be on that list too once you start selling some babies if they aren't crazy expensive roud:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

AVN said:


> Wow! I've had a couple of these for months now, they came from a LFS that labelled them as "Blue shrimp"
> 
> Mine throw some browns as well as light blues, dark blues, and black blues though.


Can't say they're the same shrimp for sure, but for mine, I'm going off what what my source told me. They've been quite reliable thus far. The only 100% way to find out is to breed them myself as usual. :icon_mrgr



wicca27 said:


> speedie i think one of the females is getting knocked up in the second vid lol babies one the way woo hooo


LOL you nasty girl! 



Clemsons2k said:


> Well then I guess the guy who said $200 was exagerating. Dangit, I didn't need an excuse to want more tanks/shrimp. :icon_lol:
> 
> I may be on that list too once you start selling some babies if they aren't crazy expensive roud:


More is always BETTER


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

The LFS in question imports directly from farms in Thailand, so I am confident that I got similar shrimp.

The genetics of my shrimp are quite possibly a dirtier line of the same shrimp, as I have had most of the babies turn almost as blue, some were chocolates, some were even more blue/jet black, and maybe one or two that were transparent blue.

I'm on F2 and I've only got dark blues and jet blues like the ones you've shown us, but as always none of mine have as perfect shell coloration!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

AVN keep us posted bro. I'll be keeping a record of these guys as well. 

Are you culling at all?


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes. I am removing all the browns and light blues, keeping only the darkest blues and blacks.

Here are some really bad pics from a cameraphone.


























Ugh, my camera really distorts the color and clarity.

Even so, they're not as blue as yours, but plenty of blue/black going on. Lots of cracks too, you can see white/grey on the sides. I paid $3 each, I'm assuming yours would be around $7-$10 a pop!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, check out the vids bro. Mine don't really look like those but like you said, they may just need more work.


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

^ Yeah that's what I'm saying.

The pics are from the first gen that I bought from the LFS, some of my babies now actually do look exactly like yours, out of 10 babies I would say I get 2-3 like yours, and the rest are mixes of browns and light blues, or even blacks just with white cracks in some parts of the shells. I don't get all blues like you might though, so I might have the gene, but not the same shrimp.

Mine are indeed blue neos, but they aren't light blue like blue velvets. They're about as blue as a lot of the dark OEBT you gave me, some are as black as a low grade BKK.

Either way, you've got me really excited. Keep us posted on when you get these bad boys up for sale. I would love to spruce up my own colony!


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

Speedie, I need these shrimp!!! Start breeding so I can by them already!!! They are awesome looking! Now I'm going to clean up all my drool...


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a lot of chocolates that spit out solid dark blues but the line is unstable unlike this one xD


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Million dollar question: what's the params? 

looks like Amazonia from a quick glance


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm using AS yes. Tap mixed with RO to keep the tds at around 250. PH 7.8, temp 75-80.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Holy crap! Though those were fish swimming around and then I saw they were the shrimp! Crazy awesome!


- Mumford


----------



## tumbleweedz (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow, now I need to find room for another tank.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Clemsons2k said:


> Well then I guess the guy who said $200 was exagerating. Dangit, I didn't need an excuse to want more tanks/shrimp. :icon_lol:
> 
> I may be on that list too once you start selling some babies if they aren't crazy expensive roud:


I was just saying what I would pay for them


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

MABJ said:


> I was just saying what I would pay for them


roud:


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

That's sick Nick.
Finally blue neo that actually look worth keeping
I can't wait till they hit the market here.


----------



## CharleeFoxtrot (Jan 29, 2004)

Hmm those would look so cool with the red tigers I have gotten

/I do not need another tank (repeats until that feeling goes away)


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

And in other news, Blue Velvet futures fell through the floor in light trading.

Any rough pricing guesstimates on the BDs?


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree, these guys make blue velvet look like regular cherry.


----------



## nightshadebel (May 3, 2012)

When do you think you'll be selling them nick? They are so awesome.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> I'm using AS yes. Tap mixed with RO to keep the tds at around 250. PH 7.8, temp 75-80.


how is the pH that high with AS o.0? Old AS?


----------



## Zenzu (Mar 23, 2012)

AVN said:


>


What you have are Blueberry, they do not breed true and do not look as dark as the ones in Nicks photos. Although I somehow do not doubt you... I should stop by sometime so I can see all your secret hush hush project that I know you got going on.

PS: I have an idea of where you got these


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Ah, that's it then. I only have a few as dark as his, and mine sure do not breed true at all. I also don't have the shiny bellies.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry guys I won't be talking sales on this thread due to forum rules. I just wanted to show everyone how beautiful they are.

Bananariot - Just keeping up with weekly-bi weekly water changes and mixing in tap along with adding remineralizer. I don't really measure anything. It's just based on what I feel is right, from experience. 

Those numbers were measured last night before I put them in.


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

those shrimp are sick!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> I'm using AS yes. Tap mixed with RO to keep the tds at around 250. PH 7.8, temp 75-80.


Wow, that's high pH...well, higher than I would have expected. I know they are neos so should be pretty adaptable...you think there would be any issues keeping them low 7's high 6's? I want to keep them with tigers so I need to lower my tap water pH of 7.6, at least a little.


----------



## fishiefanatic (Jan 16, 2012)

Shrimp always look like jumping gazelles to me. :icon_lol: 

They're gorgeous, though. Not sure how much the darker females would show on Fluval Stratum, but I don't know. Another tank wouldn't necessarily be *too* costly to set up...


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

nick you sooooo need to put the link to your sells thread in your sig so people can find it a lot easier hehe


----------



## moranger (Mar 26, 2011)

I have I little blue project of my own going on. Bought these from cookymonster and will be selective breeding to bring out the blue.


----------



## idex (Apr 15, 2010)

Rainer said:


> And in other news, Blue Velvet futures fell through the floor in light trading.


Haha, there are several people unloading their blue velvet stock in the f/s section.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

And then there's people like me who enjoy selective breeding DBV (Dark Blue Velvets). LOL All depends on the look you want. 

These BD (Blue Diamonds) are awesome though!


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> And then there's people like me who enjoy selective breeding DBV (Dark Blue Velvets). LOL All depends on the look you want.


Any pics you'd like to share?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

My line of DBV and about 2 years of work so far. heh I got some of my original BV from Nick.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Those are beauties too. How stable are the genetics? 

Nick, how often do chocolate female throwbacks occur in the BD line?


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

Those shrimp look amazing! WOW


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

Rainer said:


> Those are beauties too. How stable are the genetics?
> 
> Nick, how often do chocolate female throwbacks occur in the BD line?


He said they breed true, so that should mean never


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

pmcarbrey said:


> He said they breed true, so that should mean never


If you mean Nick, the sales thread mentions dark brown females.

If SS, I must have missed that. Thanks.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Rainer said:


> Those are beauties too. How stable are the genetics?...


About 95% or more. By that I mean they still throw the occasional DBV light (as I call them), but even they are darker than the regular BVs I have in another tank. :thumbsup:


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Rainer said:


> If you mean Nick, the sales thread mentions dark brown females.


Well, since BD are from Chocolates, that would make sense. Even with the darkest chocolates, they are almost never 100% as they throw some other variations of colors as well occasionally. Some people like the variations since they are able to be kept with each other and not have to worry about colors crossing. Some people not so much.

Doesn't mean I don't love my chocolate shrimp though.


----------



## zoo minsi (Jan 1, 2006)

Sooooo does anyone else find it funny that these beautiful shrimp show up at the same time petco is having there $1 a gallon sale. It would appear as if the universe feels that there are not enough shrimp tanks out there already lol.


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

Ugh stupid extra tank needs to hurry up and cycle so I can buy some of these...


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Kinda behind in this, is blue velvet the same specific species as blue diamond?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Both Neo Heteropoda, but different varieties.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

zoo minsi said:


> Sooooo does anyone else find it funny that these beautiful shrimp show up at the same time petco is having there $1 a gallon sale. It would appear as if the universe feels that there are not enough shrimp tanks out there already lol.


It's perfect timing as I am in the process of setting up a new tank right now. I'll have my 11 shrimp on the way in a couple weeks (pre-ordered)...it will be an exciting day for sure.


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

I have a tank ready for this guys just waiting for speedie to release the price tag...


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Already done...$9 each but sold out for now.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

NM didn't realize Speedie had released these yet


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yup. They went fast. Figured they would.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Good lookin shrimp Moranger and Bryce. Thanks for sharing guys!

The more the merrier .

Rainer - Honestly only time will tell. Just look at how the BVs were throwing out red/blue babies left and right and now look at what Bryce has done with them... it's all about fine tuning what's already almost perfect. I have as little experience with these new shrimp just as everyone else .

BTW here's a new feeding VID of the Blue Diamonds: munchin on blanched spinach


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

Next time you sell these guys I'm definitely in for some. 2nd tank should be cycled within the next week or so. Already showing nitrates


----------



## KenP (Nov 8, 2012)

My wife, Regina has shown little interest in my shrimp until I showed her these blues! I think a new tank is on the way. Hopefully in the coming months they will be readily available.


----------



## abc (May 18, 2004)

wow! absolutely stunning! call them blue sapphires or something more "jazzy" as a name. Blue diamond works though! :bounce:


----------



## pikachux3 (Feb 1, 2013)

neat shrimps!


----------



## Nemue (Apr 27, 2013)

Dang I was thinking about getting some blue tigers, but then I saw these little beauties! I definitely want some.


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

wow, i see these on ebay, the guy is selling 5 for 100 bucks =< lol


when will you restock speeeedieeeee


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

Lordie. Now I want these too. You slay me.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

aluka said:


> wow, i see these on ebay, the guy is selling 5 for 100 bucks =< lol
> 
> 
> when will you restock speeeedieeeee


Next week!!


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

Oh dang I better get my wallet ready


----------



## Nemue (Apr 27, 2013)

My wallet is very ready!


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

why are your wallets out, transfer money to paypal is the way to go!!!


----------



## Nemue (Apr 27, 2013)

aluka said:


> why are your wallets out, transfer money to paypal is the way to go!!!


When I said my wallet was ready I didn't specifically mean my literal wallet. : P But yea, paypal is pretty easy.


----------



## Mrturritos (Oct 26, 2012)

speedie I am throwing my wallet at the screen, please sell them already?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I have it set up so every time Nick brings in a new strain of neos, my money transports from my pocket into his...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Crack ups! All of you!


----------



## javajive1981 (Feb 20, 2013)

They are stunning! I didn't know you could get that colour!



Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)




----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Clem,

LOL is that really you?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> Clem,
> 
> LOL is that really you?


Asking the question we've all been thinking. Lol


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

+1 Is that mug you, man?


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

Hahaha no sadly its not me. I'd be proud of a face like that :icon_lol:

Thats the North American president of Nintendo.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Phew. That profile is a little scary, so that's good.


----------



## meppitech (Apr 29, 2011)

^thats an understatement


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

Looks like all that gaming got him his dream job. The requirements were to beat every Nintendo game ever released and he did it!


----------



## Wayne Dwops (Nov 29, 2012)

I totally did not at any point think that was actually a picture of you. At all.

...



Clemsons2k said:


> Hahaha no sadly its not me. I'd be proud of a face like that :icon_lol:
> 
> Thats the North American president of Nintendo.


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

Wayne Dwops said:


> I totally did not at any point think that was actually a picture of you. At all.
> 
> ...


Thats the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ya never know... some people are more confident than others. Lol

Thanks for the laugh Clem.


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Carlin (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone breeding/selling yet?


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Lex and some others are. I am breeding them as well but with these to get the good blue you end up doing a good amount if culling as browns come out a bunch. Also i have found they are more sensitive than any other neo i keep

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

Carlin said:


> Anyone breeding/selling yet?


I just ordered some from Aquagarden in the " for sale" section. She may still have some for sale if your looking. They are nice looking shrimp.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

they may be more sensitive than other neos, temporarily, due to extensive culling (and resulting inbreeding). but over time their variation will increase and they will be just as hardy.
but in a designated shrimp tank, whose goal it is to breed shrimp, they do very nicely. i have em in with TBs, and the tanks params are set for the TBs (soft and cool water, not warm and hard as generally recommended for diamonds). and i got 2 get berried in the last 2 days.
so it would seem its mostly about nutrition quality and water quality. so just stay ontop of WCs, and feed healthy food that doesnt rot easily (and remove uneaten bits before they rot), and they will do well.


----------

